# Newbie in need of some experienced advice



## Dange83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright people, Thinking of a move over to dubai got some interviews lined up for next week here in the UK. Done extensive research on the net but because it varys so much i cant decide what to belive. I have read a lot of postings on here and they have been a great help but have some more socially based questions.

I am a 25 year old single male, majorly into my sports playing and watching, What sort of areas should i be looking at to live and does it matter, i will have around 4-7k to spend on rent. 

What is the social side of life in dubai like? 
Any single girls? 
Chance of meeting?
Night life? 
Golf? is it pay and play, if so how much? can you get a membership?
What does everyone get upto at the weekend?
Can you play poker online?
Is there any poker home games?

And what is work life like?
9-5?
Sun-Thur?
Office dress is?
Will english speaking only hinder in a big way?
Outgoings;
health insurance?
car rental or transport?
weekly shopping?
rent with bills?
anything else?


Cheers people, i am aware i can get most of these answers on the net but want clarification from you guys as you live there

Thanks in advance for your help guys.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Dange,

I'm not there yet, but have found the responses on this forum really helpful. For most of your questions, suggest you read the sticky on the homepage called "Information that everyone needs to know about Dubai. Please read before posting." 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...w-about-dubai-please-read-before-posting.html

I guess office dress/working language totally depends on your industry and also your company.

For prices of A LOT of things, including a loaf of bread  see Cost of living in Dubai

Poker is considered gambling and thus the sites would be blocked, (but I think someone on here said the blocks aren't in place 100% of the time?) Oh, and they are blocked because Gambling is not permitted in Islam. Search through the old threads, there were posts about getting a VPN and somehow bypassing the blocks?? 

As for going out, I know the guys (and girls... ) on this forum meet up quite often, almost on a weekly basis, so this would be a good place to start!

Hope others can fill you in better.

Cheers!
Sea


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am a 25 year old single male, majorly into my sports playing and watching, What sort of areas should i be looking at to live and does it matter, I will have around 4-7k to spend on rent. This is a low amount for rent - have you read the sticky thread about rental costs?

What is the social side of life in dubai like? As social as you want it to be. Loads of bars, clubs, restaurants etc
Any single girls? Yes - lots. As per any other city.
Chance of meeting? Go out & you will meet people
Night life? Plenty
Golf? is it pay and play, if so how much? can you get a membership? You can just book & play at all clubs. It isn't cheap though and memberships are very pricey. If you can only afford AED 4-7k on rent you won't be able to afford to join a club
What does everyone get upto at the weekend? Loads of things - brunches, beach, sports, cinemas, clubs etc
Can you play poker online? Gambling sites are blocked here (try Facebook poker)
Is there any poker home games? Gambling is illegal so nothing would be advertised
And what is work life like? Depends on what you do
9-5? Varies - more likely 9-6.30
Sun-Thur? that is the standard working week
Office dress is? Depends on your industry
Will english speaking only hinder in a big way? No
Outgoings; For what???
health insurance? Employer likely to cover - private cover is essential
car rental or transport? Best to get a car. Lots of cabs.weekly shopping? Can vary hugely, but you can live cheaply if you want
rent with bills?
anything else?


My concern is that you have earmarked too little for rent. Even a studio apartment is likely to cost you AED 90k (if you can find one). Note also that rent is usually payable annually in advance.


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dange83 said:


> Alright people, Thinking of a move over to dubai got some interviews lined up for next week here in the UK. Done extensive research on the net but because it varys so much i cant decide what to belive. I have read a lot of postings on here and they have been a great help but have some more socially based questions.
> 
> I am a 25 year old single male, majorly into my sports playing and watching, What sort of areas should i be looking at to live and does it matter, i will have around 4-7k to spend on rent.
> 
> ...


Have a read of this thread as the poster seems to have asked some very similar questions to you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/11545-help-advice-needed-about-move.html

I know that Elphaba has said you've earmarked too little for rent but if you're not going to be renting a place alone, you can find some really good places (Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds) within your budget as long as you don't try and live in the most pricey parts of town (JBR/Marina) you'll get more for your money. I pay rent on a monthly basis and well within the budget you have earmarked - inc DEWA & Internet. I can afford to save, pay a mortgage back in the UK and go out every week (other forum members can testify to that ) - I live in a really nice family area and commute into work (journey takes 10mins)

As for activities, here are the pricelists for some sports here in Dubai to give you an idea (found using google {sport} dubai)

Ski Dubai :: Pricing
Dubai Creek Golf & Yacht Club
Dubai Tennis Academy

or you can get everything (less the skiing) here:

Jebel Ali Golf Resort & Spa Centre of Excellence Football Acadmy UMBRO

Dubai is like living in any other major city in the world, think London, Manchester, New York, DC, Paris, Rome. Each have there quirky little nuances. Dubai is no different.

HTH


----------



## sandrareynolds (Oct 3, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Have a read of this thread as the poster seems to have asked some very similar questions to you.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/11545-help-advice-needed-about-move.html
> 
> ...


Hello there, when are you making the move??
i move 3 weeks ago, so far so good, will answer your questions honestly i promise 


What is the social side of life in dubai like? i have been out quite a bit since i have been here, great variety, i am working in the concert production industry so i get to go to alot of great gigs..
Any single girls? I am.. lol. yes seems to be more
Chance of meeting? good. just need to talk to random people i think
Night life? great do far..
Golf? is it pay and play, if so how much? can you get a membership? ha ha.. the montgomerie is an amazing golf course, pricey i think, check it out on the net
What does everyone get upto at the weekend? well i am working in a prodominatly indian/arab office so i work 6 days with only fridays off, most people will have fri and sat off.
Can you play poker online? ha ha.. havent tried.. come on i am sure you can live without it!!
Is there any poker home games? i have seen electronic poker at this snooker club round the corner from my work

And what is work life like? long hours, but i love my job..
9-5? 8 30 t0 6 every office varies.
Sun-Thur?
Office dress is? corporate for me
Will english speaking only hinder in a big way? no no no.. you need to be able to speak english here, apparently it is a musy
Outgoings;
health insurance? dont have any yet
car rental or transport? transport sucks, rent a car for cheapest 1300 AED per week
weekly shopping? i reckon supermarkets are cheap here and i am from australia so thats saying something
rent with bills? i dont pay for rent it is in my salary package, but you could get a room with ensuite in the meadows for 5000 - 6000 aed per month.. thats for a pretty nice villa. (room only lol)
anything else?
mmmm... what are you doing for work???? once you know what your getting paid roughly you will be able to determine affordability.. to put it this way i have friends on 1500 dirhams which is the crappest money in the world, they get their accom as well, but they still party etc.. its what you make it guess.. ummmm....

just come with an open mind.. have you organised flight?? Ps- my name is Sandra...


----------



## Dange83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Many thanks guys, im am ironing out the details of my package tomorrow with my potential employer so should know for sure what i will have. I have looked on line at the dubizzle and seems to be plenty or accom shares which im down with. I will be moving as soon as i secure employment which i hope will be by the end of the week. 

Any one fancy adding me on msn its
blastdabass at hotmail dot com same for facebook. 

spk to and hopefully meet some of you guys soon.

David.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dange83 said:


> Many thanks guys, im am ironing out the details of my package tomorrow with my potential employer so should know for sure what i will have. I have looked on line at the dubizzle and seems to be plenty or accom shares which im down with. I will be moving as soon as i secure employment which i hope will be by the end of the week.
> 
> Any one fancy adding me on msn its
> blastdabass at hotmail dot com same for facebook.
> ...


We have a corresponding Facebook group. Have a search on previous threads for the address.


----------



## pokerdonkey (Nov 9, 2008)

I know there are some home Poker Games for low stakes and fun among expats in Dubai. I a few weeks back sent my friend a 300pcs chip set and it got to him fine. He running a small game amoung friends and he has told me others are doing the same. Not sure what would happen if you got caught or if anyone really cares.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pokerdonkey said:


> I know there are some home Poker Games for low stakes and fun among expats in Dubai. I a few weeks back sent my friend a 300pcs chip set and it got to him fine. He running a small game amoung friends and he has told me others are doing the same. Not sure what would happen if you got caught or if anyone really cares.


I'll say it again. Gambling is illegal. If you are caught, you can be fined, jailed or even deported. 

Pokerdonkey - you are not in Dubai, so best you don't guess at issues like this. 

_


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I'll say it again. Gambling is illegal. If you are caught, you can be fined, jailed or even deported.
> 
> Pokerdonkey - you are not in Dubai, so best you don't guess at issues like this.
> 
> _



Poker isn't a game of chance though, It's a game of skill, mathematics and a cool head - strictly speaking doesn't fall into the definition of gambling either: 

*Gamble*
–verb (used without object) 1. to play at any game of chance for money or other stakes. 
2. to stake or risk money, or anything of value, on the outcome of something involving chance: to gamble on a toss of the dice. 

So playing for chips, matchsticks etc would not be considered gambling either...

I've been told there are open games going on in hotels and as long as no money changes hands then it's not haram.

They also have this strange ritual in the car parks when they leave of paying each other cash gifts. I think it's a way of thanking each other for the time spent together-


----------

